# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Une news pour toi madame

## La Rédaction

Il parait que les filles manquent cruellement sur le site, alors j'ai trouvé pour vous mesdames, deux petits gadgets trop kikinou pour votre iPod. Le KT4520, pour écouter les mp3 de Patrick Fiori sur sa chaîne en faisant la vaisselle et le KT4530, un appareil pour charger l'iPod dans la voiture, lorsqu'elles passent l'aspirateur dans la Safrane. Hein, quoi, moi machiste ? Si en plus les filles manquent d'humour alors là...





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Semifer

Dès que je vois marqué Ipod, je suis pris d'un fou rire incon*troll*able ...   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

Tu déconnes, passer l'aspirateur dans la Safrance, mais c'est ARCHI RINGARD la safrane ! 



nan serieux, je veux bien l'offrir à ma femme, mais elle pourra le mettre uniquement quand elle fera la poussière dans la XM.

----------


## Semifer

> Tu déconnes, passer l'aspirateur dans la Safrance, mais c'est ARCHI RINGARD la safrane ! 
> nan serieux, je veux bien l'offrir à ma femme, mais elle pourra le mettre uniquement quand elle fera la poussière dans la XM.


Meuh non, le top c'est les Xantia   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Erokh

> Meuh non, le top c'est les Xantia


avec le pare-buffle, indispensable en milieu urbain  ::lol::

----------


## SetaSensei

Rien ne vaut une Fuego ... 


Fuego - iPod, le combo qui tue   :B):

----------


## Semifer

> Rien ne vaut une Fuego ... 
> Fuego - iPod, le combo qui tue


Rouge la Fuego, c'est mieux pour emballer de la maman   ::lol::

----------


## Guts

> Rien ne vaut une Fuego ... 
> Fuego - iPod, le combo qui tue


La fuego voiture de rêve mythique   :B):  

sinon patrick Fiori ça craint  :D

----------


## ducon

Mais pourquoi les commerciaux font toujours des trucs kitch et guimauve pour les filles ? Les garçons n’ont pas non plus le droit d’avoir mauvais goût ?

----------


## moSk

Peut être que le filles pensent la même chose de ce que font les commerciaux pour les garçons?

----------


## Semifer

> Peut être que le filles pensent la même chose de ce que font les commerciaux pour les garçons?


Bein tu prends ma copine qui est plus macho que moi   ::blink::  ...

----------


## SetaSensei

> Peut être que le filles pensent la même chose de ce que font les commerciaux pour les garçons?


Parce que maintenant les commerciaux font des trucs pour les garçons ???

----------


## Darkam

"Safrane, une voiture qu'elle est bien pour la conduire" © Les Nuls

----------


## NiarKal

> Parce que maintenant les commerciaux font des trucs pour les garçons ???


Oui

----------


## Arwen

::|: 
puisque c'est comme ça, jvais m'acheter une tour rose, une DS rose, une PSP barbie.
JAURAI LA MéGA CLASSE!

----------


## NiarKal

> puisque c'est comme ça, jvais m'acheter une tour rose, une DS rose, une PSP barbie.
> JAURAI LA MéGA CLASSE!


Ça sera surtout MÉGA MOCHE.
Oué.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oui


  ::lol::  

Ouais et sinon pour les pas alcoolos-fans-de-foot ?! :P

----------


## Siamoize

en tant que "rare" lectrice de canardplus, je m'indigne... les ipod ça sent le grand père moisi oublié dans un tiroir et hello kitty... j'ose même pas dire... donc bon. 

qui a dit "une news qui sert à rien"?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> en tant que "rare" lectrice de canardplus, je m'indigne... les ipod ça sent le grand père moisi oublié dans un tiroir et hello kitty... j'ose même pas dire... donc bon. 
> 
> qui a dit "une news qui sert à rien"?


Ahah. Trollesse de base.

Bon les accessoires sont nazes et moches. Ok. Mais quand même, dire que ça sert à rien cette news. Bah oui. C'est pas censé "servir" à quelque chose sinon on lirait que lemonde.fr

----------


## Siamoize

boah si, moi j'apprends plein de trucs interessants sur canardplus :P

sauf que bon, considerer les nenettes comme des machines à kawaïi, j'dis non mais ça n'engage que moi ^^

Et puis on dit Trolleuse  :P

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et puis on dit Trolleuse  :P


Ca dépends de quoi on parle et je trouvais nettement plus marrant de mettre trollesse  :;):

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> Oui


ahah le problème c'est trouver des bières compatibles...

----------


## KiwiX

> ... pour écouter les mp3 de Patrick Fiori sur sa chaîne en faisant la vaisselle... un appareil pour charger l'iPod dans la voiture, lorsqu'elles passent l'aspirateur dans la Safrane. Hein, quoi, moi machiste ? Si en plus les filles manquent d'humour alors là...


Je montrerai ça à ma grosse lorsqu'elle fera moins la gueule. Délire assurée.

Bon sinon, les produits sont ultra moches. Comment ça vous aviez vu ?

----------

